# Scheduled Ride acceptance



## Dee14u2 (Jul 22, 2019)

So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


Yes they do that all the time.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


If it's your scheduled ride it will say so on the ride ping. If it doesn't, don't accept the ping.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


------------------------------
I'm assuming that you had the scheduled ride pickup at 5:55 am but you got another ride at 5:35 am and if you took that trip you would not be available to get the 5:55 am ride. Correct?? I have never had that happen. Usually the schedule ride will give you a 5 - 10 minute window to arrive. Are you certain that you could not do the 5:35 am trip and still be available for the airport trip? If the airport trip is $40 or over, I would not be available for any other trips. Since I have never had it happen, it looks like a computer glitch.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> I'm assuming that you had the scheduled ride pickup at 5:55 am but you got another ride at 5:35 am and if you took that trip you would not be available to get the 5:55 am ride. Correct?? I have never had that happen. Usually the schedule ride will give you a 5 - 10 minute window to arrive. Are you certain that you could not do the 5:35 am trip and still be available for the airport trip? If the airport trip is $40 or over, I would not be available for any other trips. Since I have never had it happen, it looks like a computer glitch.


It's not a glitch, it happens all the time. Lyft's system just isn't that sophisticated - it is not programmed to understand that you have a scheduled trip in 5 mins so you can't take other trips now.

All you can do is reject trips that aren't the scheduled ride.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Maybe Lyft figured the 5:35 ride was short with plenty of time to complete it and accept the scheduled one, otherwise . . dunno . .


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> Maybe Lyft figured the 5:35 ride was short with plenty of time to complete it and accept the scheduled one, otherwise . . dunno . .


You people seriously need to stop assigning human abilities to a stupid algorithm, as though there's some nerd in a room somewhere monitoring the activities of thousands and thousands of drivers, pushing appropriate buttons when he realizes this guy has time before his scheduled ride to take a short one. Lyft didn't "figure" anything. Driver was online, there was no scheduled ride assigned to driver at that exact moment, the Lyft app did what the Lyft app does - it sent a ping to an online and available driver. That is the extent of Lyft's capabilities as far as scheduled rides.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


Yes and since then I accept scheduled rides but never bother with them anymore. As for your getting up and being online at 5:30am, Lyft could care less. Their programmers tend to be from the third world hence operate on a different sense of time, ethics, values and see nothing wrong with what they did to you and will do to you if you keep allowing it. The algorithm KNOWS if you are willing to be walked over or not.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


You can accept a scheduled ride
just don't take one for in advance
If you are gonna be out driving 
take what comes as it comes
Scheduled rides on Lyft pay $10 for no shows in Chicago so you have that...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Not once have I ever had a scheduled ride ever work out. Not once. After about the third time I quit paying any attention to them other than to laugh out loud when I see a $3 scheduled ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


Ignore the spam pings that occur before they ping you with the scheduled ride. This is normal for scheduled rides. They want you to accept a different ride and then give your scheduled ride to the next available driver.

When the scheduled ride ping occurs, it will say "your scheduled ride." Accept that one only.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

At the cab company i drive for...

20 or 25 minutes (depending on the "zone") before the fare is due they put out the fare for dispatch.

You accept it and it's yours unless it no-shows. You can't do _anything_ while your waiting.

Then 99% of the time i'm there 5 or so early. 99% of the time were down the road _before_ their scheduled time.

Some times, i'm stupid early but 99% of the time the customer is ready to go early. This morning i had a 6:00 pickup and at 5:50 we were on the road already.

(airport runs i'll take from farther away, non airport runs sometimes are out for any takers for a few minutes before i get it, putting a fare out 20 minutes early doesn't mean i'm taking it from farther than 10-15 away unless it's an airport run)

So typical airport run..

5:40 my computer buzzes with Zone 34 2.3Miles, Accept or decline?

I hit it from 10ish minutes away, 6:00 AM pickup scheduled to the airport, that's a $40 fare to the airport.

I arrive at the pickup at 5:48 and the customer is toes to the curb (because he gets a text with my arrival time)

5:50 i'm meter on going to the airport.

My other time call.

6:40 71-1f

Not going to the airport, it hangs for a while and I accept it at 6:45 from 12 minutes away.

7:00 AM pickup,

I roll up at 6:57 and she is toes to the curb, $10.20 later i have her at work at 711.

wooh...

The scary evil cab company gets most of their scheduled customers picked up on time most of the time...

scary stuff man...

79 years in business, i'm assuming profitable for at least 70 of them.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

there used to be airport runs in St Cloud with 30 minute before the time. Most of the people where in shock I showed up early. I used to work out there on Sundays and do at least 6 airports with no tolls at all and the gave me 50 bucks cash on 45 dollar run, which was great.


----------



## Dee14u2 (Jul 22, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> I'm assuming that you had the scheduled ride pickup at 5:55 am but you got another ride at 5:35 am and if you took that trip you would not be available to get the 5:55 am ride. Correct?? I have never had that happen. Usually the schedule ride will give you a 5 - 10 minute window to arrive. Are you certain that you could not do the 5:35 am trip and still be available for the airport trip? If the airport trip is  $40 or over, I would not be available for any other trips. Since I have never had it happen, it looks like a computer glitch.


The ride I was given was in a different part of town so I couldn't have done both. I thought it was a glitch the first time but by the 3rd...idk


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

CTK said:


> It's not a glitch, it happens all the time. Lyft's system just isn't that sophisticated - it is not programmed to understand that you have a scheduled trip in 5 mins so you can't take other trips now.
> 
> All you can do is reject trips that aren't the scheduled ride.


I disagree....the system IS sophisticated. NOTHING with the app is done by chance as all decisions have to go through layers of bureaucracy so if the problem wasn't in favor of Lyft it would be changed but if the problem, if solved, favors drivers, it doesn't matter to them. They don't care about driver's time even if you wake at 5am just to take a scheduled ride. Again, drivers mean nothing to Lyft and drivers can do nothing about their treatment.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

CTK said:


> ..... as though there's some nerd in a room somewhere monitoring the activities of thousands and thousands of drivers, pushing appropriate buttons ...


That's visually funny as shit!


----------



## Sharon53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


Never happened to me I been with them 4years almost 5 years.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

CTK said:


> It's not a glitch, it happens all the time. Lyft's system just isn't that sophisticated - it is not programmed to understand that you have a scheduled trip in 5 mins so you can't take other trips now.
> 
> All you can do is reject trips that aren't the scheduled ride.


You are 100% correct. Lyft implemented scheduled rides because they appeal to passengers. But their I.T. staff does not know how to prevent the software from assigning us a ride XX minutes before the Scheduled Ride pickup time.

If you accept a ride 20 minutes before the schedule ride pickup time, but you don't get to the scheduled pickup location on time, it's a black mark on your in-house record that Lyft keeps. The company is good at accumulating dirt and punishing you with bad rides, fewer rides...a lot of things. They have that mastered.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> there used to be airport runs in St Cloud with 30 minute before the time. Most of the people where in shock I showed up early. I used to work out there on Sundays and do at least 6 airports with no tolls at all and the gave me 50 bucks cash on 45 dollar run, which was great.


You ever have anyone complain because you were early?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> You are 100% correct. Lyft implemented scheduled rides because they appeal to passengers. But their I.T. staff does not know how to prevent the software from assigning us a ride XX minutes before the Scheduled Ride pickup time.
> 
> If you accept a ride 20 minutes before the schedule ride pickup time, but you don't get to the scheduled pickup location on time, it's a black mark on your in-house record that Lyft keeps. The company is good at accumulating dirt and punishing you with bad rides, fewer rides...a lot of things. They have that mastered.


A black mark on your in house records??? LOL! ?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You ever have anyone complain because you were early?


many times... and then the changed it for a while to 20 minutes but Harmony and other far out places still had far off time calls like 45 minutes. One time I showed up down a driveway and woke the people up and realized that they were going to miss their flight. Ive had a few no shows too and people running out the door


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

CTK said:


> A black mark on your in house records??? LOL! ?


That's just a Vegas way of saying that Lyft knows who's naughty/nice and punishes/rewards accordingly, while you're online in driver mode.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

CTK said:


> If it's your scheduled ride it will say so on the ride ping. If it doesn't, don't accept the ping.


EXACTLY


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


Used to happen all the time when I did the early morning rides so I finally gave up. You are being laughed at for getting up at 5am to drive people to the airport to begin with, they are not paying you a surge (which used to be usually 3 x the amount you are now given), and then they know you are disposable so they will just pass the trip on to someone else. What many times will happen is the ride is cancelled but they will not tell you that so that they don't have to pay you the cancellation fee which for Lyft is 10.00 for scheduled rides. At this point in time I never take any scheduled rides.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


You need to wait 10 minutes before pickup to log on. Drive to the Vincent at 5:35 but don't go online before 10 minutes to.



CTK said:


> A black mark on your in house records??? LOL! ?


That's like your permanent record in school. I heard this teacher who shared a classroom go on to a 7th grade class about the lack of work and behavior they were doing was going to go to their colleges of choice and be on their records when they looked for a job.

I couldn't believe he trotted out the old nugget and thought he was going to be destroyed because kids today are too savvy to fall for it but they did. They looked worried. They looked at me and I just nodded "you better believe it"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> many times... and then the changed it for a while to 20 minutes but Harmony and other far out places still had far off time calls like 45 minutes. One time I showed up down a driveway and woke the people up and realized that they were going to miss their flight. Ive had a few no shows too and people running out the door


One time i sat in this dudes driveway in Chuluota for 30 minutes to keep from missing out on an airport run.

"You can go do something else, i'm not going to be ready for like 20 minutes, i'll call back when i'm ready"

"Sir i drove empty to Chuluota to take you 25+ miles to the airport, i'm fine waiting"

30 minutes later...

Yep i still took them to the airport...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> One time i sat in this dudes driveway in Chuluota for 30 minutes to keep from missing out on an airport run.
> 
> "You can go do something else, i'm not going to be ready for like 20 minutes, i'll call back when i'm ready"
> 
> ...


You lost me at drove empty.. and I'll be 30 minutes... Cuz in 30 mins he would've been perplexed as to why he had no ride.... Cuz I'd wait till he walked out and then drive off just on the principles alone... Go do something and come back my ass... shuffle on him and watch him wait another 30 mins for anyone to show up.. Putz. I'll gladly take $10 for cancellation. That's plenty to cover my lost gas.

Yeah no he would not have made his flight.....


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If my screen says "Scheduled Ride" when I hit "Arrive", does that mean Lyft assigned me someone else's passenger?

Also, it doesn't say what pick-up time that ride was scheduled for. Fortunately, the times this has happened, I haven't had to wait more than a couple of minutes for the passenger to come out...but it makes me wonder. (Next time I'll ask him/her what time they requested to be picked up.)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dekero said:


> You lost me at drove empty.. and I'll be 30 minutes... Cuz in 30 mins he would've been perplexed as to why he had no ride.... Cuz I'd wait till he walked out and then drive off just on the principles alone... Go do something and come back my ass... shuffle on him and watch him wait another 30 mins for anyone to show up.. Putz. I'll gladly take $10 for cancellation. That's plenty to cover my lost gas.
> 
> Yeah no he would not have made his flight.....


Came out to $80 in cab fare plus $20 tip

Taxis,

Cause that's why...


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

CTK said:


> You people seriously need to stop assigning human abilities to a stupid algorithm, as though there's some nerd in a room somewhere monitoring the activities of thousands and thousands of drivers, pushing appropriate buttons when he realizes this guy has time before his scheduled ride to take a short one. Lyft didn't "figure" anything. Driver was online, there was no scheduled ride assigned to driver at that exact moment, the Lyft app did what the Lyft app does - it sent a ping to an online and available driver. That is the extent of Lyft's capabilities as far as scheduled rides.


Sure....okay. ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


 It's probably just a gimmick to get more Drivers on the road in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

CTK said:


> If it's your scheduled ride it will say so on the ride ping. If it doesn't, don't accept the ping.


That doesn't work. As soon as they send you a different ride request (not the scheduled one) they send your scheduled ride to another driver. I accepted a $35 guaranteed ride request to the airport when I saw it come in the evening before. I turned down a different ride they sent me as soon as I turned the app on at the appointed time - and when I went back into the "My Pickups" section of the app, the scheduled ride was gone. I was furious! I lost both rides and then didn't get another request for an hour. So.....now I start heading toward the scheduled ride destination and turn my app on when I'm on the freeway so it won't send me somewhere else. If you are on your way and not on surface streets you have a 90% chance of getting the one you signed up for.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Don't reserve Lyft scheduled rides...let the app come find you when it needs you...it's all good.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Because you are a prostitute, your pimp switched you out for some else in the stable.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Came out to $80 in cab fare plus $20 tip
> 
> Taxis,
> 
> Cause that's why...


Don't tell that to a rideshare driver they never be able to figure it out &#129300;


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Dee14u2 said:


> So today I accepted a scheduled ride to the airport at 5:55am. I was on line at 5:35am like they told me. As soon as i logged on a ride came through and I accepted. It was not the airport ride. This is the 3rd time this has happened and the last time I'll accept a scheduled ride. Has this happened to anyone else? Why does this happen?


At least you didnt drive 40km to pickup a scheduled ride and get stiffed like ant from canada. &#128514;


----------

